# Best places to bug out



## Padre

I saw another thread about the best place to bug out to, and I thought the idea of one single best place being best is silly. A bug out location is most useful when you are actually able to get there from where your job and life necessitates that you live.

Next to the logistics of getting there, which is the number one concern, one of the most important elements for me is population density.

I love people, but city dwelling requires networks of systems to work and continue working to maintain and the city is the worst place to be in a SHTF situation.

So I wanted to share this interesting link Defining America: Exploring the 2010 census - CNN.com

Its the US Census data from 2010 sorted into a map format. For me it convinced me that a few counties in Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine were my best bet. It also made me reconsider my evac routes considering alternate routes based on population density. (Look at "census tracks" for the most localized pop density figures)

Of course resources and local politics play a role too, but I wonder how your bug out location, be it your home (Shelter in Place) or a cabin rates?


----------



## Clarice

Thanks for the map. I feel comfortable now where I am.


----------



## kejmack

You are exactly right. A bug out location is only useful IF you can get to it. That is why most of my preparations are devoted to my homestead and I keep gear in my truck in case I have to walk from work to home.


----------



## BillS

Another thing you have to look at is the crime rate in the rural area you're bugging out to. Some rural areas have a lot more crime than others. The last thing you want is to bug out and then find out your BOL has been looted of everything you stored there. I did some searches on Google. I was trying to find a crime rate map by county for the US and couldn't find one. I think that as the economy deteriorates we're going to see more crimes against property, regardless of where you live. Maybe this helps:

Most Dangerous States, 2009 - Infoplease.com


----------



## LincTex

BillS said:


> Maybe this helps:
> Most Dangerous States, 2009 - Infoplease.com


New York and New Jersey are "Less Dangerous" than Nebraska and Minnesota?

 I wish we had a B-llsh-t flag "smiley" :shtf:


----------



## stand

*I see no value in trying to go far*

But I am like the Viet Cong in thinking that anything aboveground is too likely to be noticed/raided by the enemy.


----------

